# Entwicklung Radkoffer



## bungalo (8. April 2010)

Hallo

Zusammen mit zwei weiteren Studenten habe ich die Chance an der  Entwicklung eines Fahrradkoffers entscheidend mit zu wirken.


 Vielleicht benutzt ihr ja einen Radkoffer und euch stört schon ewig ein  Detail, welches unnötig, aber da ist. Oder es fehlt etwas wichtiges,  was ihr improvisiert habt?
 Daher möchte ich euch bitten, sofern ihr Interesse an dem Thema habt,  Radkoffer nutzt oder einfach Tipps und Ideen habt, diese zu posten,  damit wir einen Fahrradkoffer entwickeln und gestalten können, der den  Bedürfnissen der Nutzer, also euch, entspricht.




Grüße


----------



## britta-ox (8. April 2010)

Hallo,

das ist ja ein Hoffnungsschimmer am Horizont, denn ich reise bislang mit Karton. Der aber muss am Zielflughafen klein zusammengefaltet und untergebracht werden, um zu einem Hotel zu kommen, wo man ihn deponieren kann und dann bei der Rückreise wieder zusammengeklebt.

Für mich entscheident wäre das Gewicht des Koffers (viele Fluggesellschaften haben auch beim Sportgepäck ein Max.gewicht), der Preis (so oft braucht man das Teil nicht und Karton gibts umsonst) und die Stabilität.

Viel Erfolg! 

Gruß Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (8. April 2010)

Hallo bungalo,

Nachteil an Hartschalenkoffern ist, dass das Flugpersonal ihre Stabilität unterschätzen
und diese zu ganz unterst im Gepläckraum vergraben, oder sie sogar als "Steighilfe"
missbrauchen. Das führt dann meist zu deformierten Bremsscheiben und Speichen der
Laufräder.

Die meisten Hartschalenkoffer sind von den Dimensionen zu klein für Freeride-Bikes (180mm
Gabel). Meinen Hartschaltenkoffer kann ich jetzt nach 5 Jahren und 9 Flugreisen entsorgen,
da der Weichmacher rausdifundiert ist und sich überall Risse und Löcher zeigen. Mein nächster
ist von Evoc: http://www.evocsports.com/index.php/en/Bike-Travelbag.html

Gruss

Monster


----------



## rayc (8. April 2010)

Mosterwade schrieb es schon.
Selbst für meinen CC-Fully in M wird es es eng und beide Bremssätteln müssen ab. 3-4 cm länger würden vollkommen reichen.
Die Trapezform der meisten Koffer ist schon ideal.
MOmentan setze ich die B&W Bike Box ein.

Wichtig wäre es den Koffer auch 2-3 cm breiter zu machen, dann wird er nicht so bauchig. Schliesslich muss die Luft (Tubeless mit Milch) in den Reifen drin bleiben.

Und das Gewicht muss weiter runter. 12 kg sind immer noch zu viel, die Fluggesellschaften schauen immer strenger auf dasd Gewichtslimit von 30 kg!

Der Evoc Bikebag (9kg) ist recht geräumig (da passt ein Freerider rein) und sinnvoll verstärkt.
Ich konnte mir das Bikebag in der Praxis anschauen, war überzeugend.
Nur traue ich der Sache nicht, was ist wenn dieser ganz unten landet oder schlecht behandelt wird?
Ein Koffer ist immer noch noch deutlich stabiler.

Ray


----------



## wogru (8. April 2010)

Hallo,

bisher benutze ich einen Hartschalenkoffer fürs Bike. Probleme habe ich genug, paßte mein alte Bike noch ohne Probleme in den Koffer so muss ich das neue wegen mehr Federweg auseinander nehmen. Und trotzdem wird es eher Quetscherei als problemloses Einpacken. Wenn ich mir einen neuen Koffer besorge muss also der Ramen ohne Umbaumaßnahmen da rein passen. Beide Räder sollten irgendwo Platz haben ohne das etwas darauf drückt und wichtig ist auch man sollte ihn platzsparen zusammenfalten können, dazu kommt ein geringen Eigengewicht. Sportgepäck ist meistens bis 25kg/30kg frei, wenigstens noch, danach kostet es.

Habt ihr schon eine Idee / Vorstellung was ihr machen wollt ? Hartschalenkoffer oder etwas aus Segeltuch ?


----------



## bungalo (8. April 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon eine Idee / Vorstellung was ihr machen wollt ? Hartschalenkoffer oder etwas aus Segeltuch ?



Es wird in Richtung Hartschalenkoffer gehen.


----------



## powderJO (8. April 2010)

ich habe den b&W bikecase. die grÃ¼nde fÃ¼r den kaufen waren:

groÃ genug, dass ein rennrad auch mit integrierter sattelstÃ¼tze reinpasst. beim mtb kann man ja zur not federgabel und bremssÃ¤ttel abschrauben â das geht bei der integrierten stÃ¼tze nicht.

noch halbwegs leicht

stabil - vor allem auch dank dem rahmen, in dem sich das bike sicher fixieren lÃ¤sst im koffer.

was bei einem neuen koffer besser sein muss:

verarbeitung: gerade das schlieÃssystem ist ziemlich dÃ¼rftig und wirkt instabil

handling: vier starre rollen sind nicht ideal, wenn man den riesentrumm rangieren muss


----------



## dubbel (8. April 2010)

die meisten (ausser evoc und dem "alten" dakine) sind zu klein für lange gabeln. 
das stört mich am meisten. 

zweiter punkt, der nervt, ist das gewicht.


----------



## kritimani (8. April 2010)

griass eich,

hab derzeit den TC1.
schliesssysteme sind bei fast allen koffern unterdimensioniert (beim TC1 sogar ein schlechter witz).
rollen/halterung sollten austauschbar sein.

idee - zur diskussion
extra ausbuchtung li/re fuer die laufräder (auch an 29er denken)

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## snoopz (8. April 2010)

Schließsystem sollte auf jeden Fall vom US-Zoll öffnebar sein (hab vergessen, wie diese Schlösser heißen), aber von sonst niemandem.

Ein Rahmen, wo man die beiden Ausfallenden dran festmachen kann wäre cool, sprich was für Schnellspanner und Steckachse.

Abstandhalter für die Kofferseiten, die man reinsteckt, nachdem alles andere drin ist, die es auch aushalten, wenn der Koffer ganz unten liegt oder einer draufsteigt.


----------



## wogru (8. April 2010)

Die Größe von dem Koffer wird eh ein Problem, unterschiedliche Biketypen erfordern eigentlich unterschiedliche Koffer. Bisher kann ich meinen Sattel + Stange noch raus nehmen, habe aber schon auf CC-Rennen Leute mit Carbonrädern gesehen wo das nicht mehr ging


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (8. April 2010)

Oh, noch was vergessen: Anständige Griffe, um den Koffer auch mal ein paar Stufen rauf- oder runterzutragen.


----------



## Monsterwade (8. April 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> MOmentan setze ich die B&W Bike Box ein.



Scheint baugleich mit meinem zu sein: http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=17088
Bei dem sind die Rollen austauschbar. Es werden zwei Stück als Ersatz mitgeliefert.



snoopz schrieb:


> Abstandhalter für die Kofferseiten, die man reinsteckt, nachdem alles andere drin ist, die es auch aushalten, wenn der Koffer ganz unten liegt oder einer draufsteigt.



Gute Idee.
Das hatte ich mir auch schon aus einem Plastik-Abflussrohr und zwei Verschluss-
stopfen gebastelt. Funktioniert aber nicht, da ich meinen Rahmen in eine Decke
einwickle bevor ich die Laufräder draufpacke. Zudem sind immer irgendwelche
Speichen im Weg.

Ein Spanngurt um den Koffer entlastet die Schlösser ungemein. Leider rubbelt
der Spanngurt unter dem Koffer schnell durch, wenn es nicht topfeben ist.

Zudem verklemmt sich leicht Steusplit zwischen Koffer und den Rollen. 
Wenn man das nicht sofort merkt, hat man einen "Bremsplatten" und kann
die Rolle grad wechseln. Hier müsste mehr Abstand zwischen Koffer und
Rollen. Die Korngrösse des Streusplits ist ja genormt (bei uns jedenfalls).


----------



## rayc (8. April 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Die Korngrösse des Streusplits ist ja genormt (bei uns jedenfalls).



Aber nicht die Gatter, die gibt es in tausend Varianten 


Ja der Rose-Koffer ist wohl ident mit den B&W Koffer.


Ray


----------



## karstb (8. April 2010)

Ideal wäre ein Koffer in verschiedenen Größen für verschiedene Ansprüche.
Toll wäre auch, wenn er nicht so viel Platz wegnimmt, denn die meiste Zeit steht er wohl einfach nur herum. Wenn ich da an die Münchner m²Preise denke, ist die Lagerung fast teurer als die Anschaffung 
Man könnte zum Beispiel die Kofferhälftebn auseinandernehmen und ineinanderlegen, dann ist das Trum nur halb so dick.


----------



## aju (8. April 2010)

Schaut doch mal bei OZM ins Fotoalbum:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/25906


----------



## rayc (8. April 2010)

aju, das sieht sehr gut aus.

gibt es einen Thread dazu mit mehr infos?

Gewicht, welche Materialien, ....

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (8. April 2010)

Der Preis darf nicht so hoch sein wie bei den anderen.
So zwischen 70-80 .

Dann müssten die Produktionskosten natürlich bei 40-45 liegen, keine Ahnung ob das überhaupt realisierbar ist, wenn ja, ich würde mich freuen


----------



## Tobsn (9. April 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Der Preis darf nicht so hoch sein wie bei den anderen.
> So zwischen 70-80 .
> 
> Dann müssten die Produktionskosten natürlich bei 40-45 liegen, keine Ahnung ob das überhaupt realisierbar ist, wenn ja, ich würde mich freuen


OMG


----------



## dubbel (9. April 2010)

jetzt wirds albern.


----------



## Tobsn (9. April 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> aju, das sieht sehr gut aus.
> 
> gibt es einen Thread dazu mit mehr infos?
> 
> ...



Mehr Infos stehen hier und auf den Folgeseiten.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434870&page=15


----------



## Strampelmann (9. April 2010)

Die vielen Antworten zeigen, daß es hierfür enormen Bedarf gibt. 

Ich habe eine Tasche. Die ist leicht und gut verstaubar, dafür ist der Schutz nicht optimal. Unten ist eine Sperrholzplatte (leicht austauschbar) mit Rollen dran. Um den Schutz zu erhöhen habe ich von innen auf diese Platte Adapter rangebastelt (ganz einfach mit dem Akkuschrauber festgeschraubt --> Vorteil der Holzplatte), mit denen ich die Ausfallenden per Schnellspanner fixieren kann. So können die nicht zusammengedrückt werden, falls mal ein Koffer drauffällt. Als weiterer Vorteil ist das Schaltwerk geschützt ohne den großen Schaumklotz wie beim Evoc (da habe ich dann das Werkzeug untergebracht) und die Verstelleinheiten unter der Gabel können auch nicht beschädigt werden. Von daher finde ich so eine "Hybridkonstruktion" sehr gut. Weiche Tasche mit Bodenbrett, aber was fehlt ist der Rundumschutz gegen Druck. Es müsste ein druckfestes Innenleben geben, vielleicht wie schon vorgeschlagen mit Rohrstücken verstärkt, was integraler Bestandteil der Tasche ist. Druch entfernen der Abstandhalter (Rohrstücke) wäre dann die Tasche wieder klein verstaubar.


----------



## Delgado (9. April 2010)

Strampelmann schrieb:


> Es müsste ein druckfestes Innenleben geben, vielleicht wie schon vorgeschlagen mit Rohrstücken verstärkt, was integraler Bestandteil der Tasche ist. Druch entfernen der Abstandhalter (Rohrstücke) wäre dann die Tasche wieder klein verstaubar.



Oder besser: ein aufblasbares "Füllmaterial".


----------



## dubbel (9. April 2010)

ist das der gund, warum du diese gummipuppe immer mitschleppst?


----------



## snoopz (9. April 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Oder besser: ein aufblasbares "Füllmaterial".



Wie wärs, Du kippst einfach einen Karton Füllflocken in die Tasche rein und stopfst ein bißchen nach?


----------



## Delgado (9. April 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Wie wärs, Du kippst einfach einen Karton Füllflocken in die Tasche rein und stopfst ein bißchen nach?



Denk doch mal nach!
Da kannste doch nicht die Luft rauslassen


----------



## Delgado (9. April 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> ist das der gund, warum du diese gummipuppe immer mitschleppst?



Zwei!

Eine hab ich dubbel getauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellgee (9. April 2010)

Bin Neuling und auch noch nie mit Radkoffer gereist, allerdings hab ich beruflich mit tausend Dingen zu tun die immer sicher verpackt werden müssen.

Ich denke da beispielsweise an eine universal Hülle mit einem individuellen Innenausbau.
Dieser kann beispielsweise mit Schaumstoff (vorgestanzt - heißt glaube ich Würfelschaumstoff) realisiert werden. Zum Koffer gibt es eine Innenausstattung dazu. Ändert sich das Fahrrad, gibts für 30Euro einen neuen Schaumstoffklotz. Das hatt den Vorteil dass die Aussenhaut relativ weich sein kann weil alle Belastung gleichmäßig auf den vollflächigen Schaumstoff innen abgeleitet wird. Abstandshalter in die Ausfallenden und dazu noch stabile Laufradfächer außen und fertig...
Wichtig - der Koffer muss mittig geteilt sein zum klappen - Rollhardware, Schlösser  und Griffe... Sollte nicht teurer sein als die angegebenen B&W Boxen...


----------



## snoopz (9. April 2010)

Delgado: Aber wie hart willst Du eine Luftstruktur in der Tasche aufpusten, damit die in irgendeiner Weise die Tasche starr macht? Oder willst Du Dein Rad nur in eine große Luftmatratze einwickeln? Das schützt nämlich nicht besonders gut bei punktuellen Belastungen, und selbst bei flächigen Belastungen muß das Rad diese komplett tragen. Für richtigen Kompressionsschutz muß schon eine harte Schale her.


----------



## snoopz (9. April 2010)

hellgee schrieb:


> Wichtig - der Koffer muss mittig geteilt sein zum klappen



Das ist zumindest für die Schaumstoffinserts nicht wichtig.


----------



## hellgee (9. April 2010)

Aber nur so kann ich den Schaum mittig teilen und um das Rad herum basteln...
Oder wo hab ich den Denkfehler?


----------



## hellgee (9. April 2010)

Luftmatratze ist auch nicht so doof.... Eine Hartschale für die punktuellen Belastungen und darin ein Luftpolster welches die großflächig auftretenden Belastungen ableitet. Dafür muss es nicht soooooo hart aufgepumpt sein. Nur die Zonen um Schaltwerk und so muss irgendwie ausgespart werden denke ich.


----------



## snoopz (9. April 2010)

hellgee schrieb:


> Aber nur so kann ich den Schaum mittig teilen und um das Rad herum basteln...
> Oder wo hab ich den Denkfehler?



Der Schaum muß nicht zwangsweise mittig geteilt werden. Das ist vor allem bei mehr oder weniger konstant breiten Gegenständen wie Fahrrädern nicht unbedingt nötig. Natürlich wird die Anpassung besser, wenn der Schaum in der Mitte geteilt ist. Das hängt aber auch noch von der Würfelgröße des Schaums ab.



hellgee schrieb:


> Eine Hartschale für die punktuellen Belastungen und darin ein Luftpolster



Das ist nur dann nötig, wenn das Rad nicht im Koffer "schwebt". Wenn man das Rad nur an den Ausfallenden befestigt, sollte die Wand des Koffers, wenn sie stabil genug ist, das Rad niemals berühren. Der erwähnte Koffer von OZM war so ausgelegt, daß das Rad die Wände nicht berührt. Leider ist solch stabiles Material auch gleich bleischwer.

Was spricht gegen einen leichten Faserkunststoff mit Verstärkungsrippen und durchsteckbaren Stützen, um die Kofferseiten auf Distanz zu halten?


----------



## Delgado (9. April 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Delgado: Aber wie hart willst Du eine Luftstruktur in der Tasche aufpusten, damit die in irgendeiner Weise die Tasche starr macht? Oder willst Du Dein Rad nur in eine große Luftmatratze einwickeln? Das schützt nämlich nicht besonders gut bei punktuellen Belastungen, und selbst bei flächigen Belastungen muß das Rad diese komplett tragen. Für richtigen Kompressionsschutz muß schon eine harte Schale her.



Das Prinzip Luftpolsterfolie. Nur mit Aufblasfunktion.
Außen eine reißfeste Nylonhaut und das auf einer Sperrholzplatte.

Könnte im Urlaub dann auch als Luftmatratze dienen ....


----------



## dubbel (9. April 2010)

hat eigentlich schon mal jemand versucht, das beik als handgepäck mitzunehmen?


----------



## snoopz (9. April 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das Prinzip Luftpolsterfolie. Nur mit Aufblasfunktion.



Willst Du jede Blase einzeln aufpusten? Wenn die nämlich verbunden sind, kann man sich die Blasen auch gleich sparen. Und auch Luftpolsterfolie schützt *nicht* vor Verformung des Rahmens durch Druckbelastung, es sei denn, das Rad ist *komplett* und *dicht* davon umgeben. Deshalb schlug ich Verpackungsflocken vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (9. April 2010)

@dubbel, du kennst die zulässigen Abmasse für Handgepäck und das Gewichtlimit?

Es als Kinderwagen zu deklarieren könnte evt. gehen.
Oder noch besser als Golfgepäck, die dürfen meist 30 kg kostenfrei mitnehmen 

@tobsn und @aju, die OZM-Kiste wiegt 15 kg, also definitiv zu schwer.


Ray


----------



## hellgee (9. April 2010)

@snoopz

Mein Gedanke war schon das Rad an keiner Stelle mit der Aussenhülle zu verbinden.
Idee - verhältnismäßig große semistabile Aussenhülle aus zwei Halbschalen. Darin beidseitig eine Luftmatratze. Eine Seite halb aufpumpen - Rad mit Abstandshaltern in den Ausfallenden drauf - Deckel zu - andere Seite aufpumpen bis zu einem definierten Druck.
Schaltwerk und weitere empfindliche Teile müssen in der Luftblase etwas ausgespart sein um dort den Druck gezielt zu verringern.
Aussen gibt es dann echte Hartschalen-Klappen hinter denen die Laufräder verstaut werden.
Die Idee mit dem Würfelschaumstoff war im Grunde ähnlich, man tausche nur Luftblase gegen Schaumstoff. - Alternativ könnte man das auch mit in passgenau (für den Koffer) genähten Säcken welche mit Verpackungsflocken gefüllt sind erreichen.
Aus meinen wenigen Technische Mechanik Vorlesungen finde ich die Kraftverteilung bei einem "hohlen" Koffer mit Verstärkungsrippen und Abstandshaltern nicht sooooo optimal... Bei den Abstandshaltern wird es zu Kraftspitzen bei der Nutzung kommen welche die Aussenhülle erstmal ableiten können muss. Zudem bleibt die Frage wie das Rad innen befestigt ist!?


----------



## Delgado (9. April 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Willst Du jede Blase einzeln aufpusten?



Natürlich nicht Dummerchen. 
Vielleicht 2 - 4 Kammern.

Wenn ich Dir'n Bild malen soll sag Bescheid. Dann will ich aber vorher 'ne Umsatzbeteiligung zugesagt haben!


----------



## snoopz (9. April 2010)

hellgee schrieb:


> Darin beidseitig eine Luftmatratze.



Das Problem hierbei ist, daß diese Luftmatratze exakt auf das Bike passen muß - inklusive dem Lenker, der ja irgendwo lose rumfliegen muß etc. Das dürfte diese Idee versenken, weil sich niemand einen Koffer "für genau dieses Bike" kaufen wird. Da finde ich den Schaumstoff noch besser, zumal man dort den Lenker auch vernünftig unterbringen kann.



> Kraftverteilung bei einem "hohlen" Koffer mit Verstärkungsrippen und Abstandshaltern nicht sooooo optimal...



Das Problem sehe ich auch. Ich habe nur keine Idee, wie man das umgehen kann, wenn man echte Druckstabilität haben möchte. Denn auch bei Schaumstoff wird man vmtl. lieber eine oder zwei stabilisierende Stützen einbauen wollen, wenn der Koffer wirklich ein Panzer sein soll.



> Zudem bleibt die Frage wie das Rad innen befestigt ist!?



So wie bei OZM - nur an den Ausfallenden.


----------



## snoopz (9. April 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht Dummerchen.
> Vielleicht 2 - 4 Kammern.



Wie gesagt - das dürfte kaum Stabilität bringen.


----------



## powderJO (9. April 2010)

an eine aufblasbare innenhaut habe ich auch schon mal gedacht. super schwer umzusetzen. die idee war: bike in tüte (klar, kein einkaufstütenmaterial), tüte aufpumpen und ab in einen hartschalenkoffer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellgee (9. April 2010)

@ snoopz

Warum muss die Luftblase 100%ig passen aufs Rad?
Das passt sich doch durch den Luftdruck entsprechend an!?
Wenn Du einen Luftballon in eine Radflasche hinein aufpumpst passt der Sich ringsrum an. Ausserhalb der Flasche hat er eine andere Form und wenn Du nun einen Stift (o.Ä) vor dem Aufblasen in die Flasche steckst passt sich der Ballon hervorragend um den Stift herum an. Warum soll das mit dem Rad nicht funktionieren?
Ich persönlich glaube die Stützen sind ja dann nicht nötig weil die Luftblase/Schaumstoff/Flockensack die aussen auf den Koffer wirkende Kraft gleichmäßig über eine große Fläche ableitet.
Mir gefällt auch die Idee nicht das Rad auf einen festen Rahmen zu schrauben mit den Ausfallenden. Dieser Rahmen muss ja dann auch wieder irgendwie vor krassen Stößen/Kräften durch Transport geschützt werden, oder?


----------



## snoopz (9. April 2010)

hellgee schrieb:


> Warum muss die Luftblase 100%ig passen aufs Rad?



An einem Rad gibt es viele Teile, an denen sich ein Luftsack aufstechen kann, seien das nun scharfe kanten, vorstehende Schrauben etc. Entsprechend müsste dieser Sack aus sehr festem Material sein, und damit paßt er sich leider kaum noch an.



> Ich persönlich glaube die Stützen sind ja dann nicht nötig weil die Luftblase/Schaumstoff/Flockensack die aussen auf den Koffer wirkende Kraft gleichmäßig über eine große Fläche ableitet.



Dafür wäre eher die Kofferschale zuständig -- die Luftblase verteilt gar nichts, weil Luft überhaupt nicht viskos ist. Die Luft verhindert nur, daß sich das Koffervolumen zu sehr verkleinert. Dafür müsste aber schon etwas Druck drauf sein.

Außerdem dürfte es schwierig werden, den Luftsack so zu schneidern, daß er auch zwischen den Gabelholmen, im Rahmendreieck und im Hinterbau vernünftig aufgeht. Nur dann hast Du gewährleistet, daß sich diese Teile nicht verformen. Das ließe sich mit einer Durchgesteckten Abstützung besser vermeiden.

Wenn Du keine Blase zwischen den Gabelholmen und im Hinterbau hast, läufst Du Gefahr, schon allein durch das Aufpumpen diese Teile zu verformen, je nach Druck natürlich.



> Mir gefällt auch die Idee nicht das Rad auf einen festen Rahmen zu schrauben mit den Ausfallenden. Dieser Rahmen muss ja dann auch wieder irgendwie vor krassen Stößen/Kräften durch Transport geschützt werden, oder?



Naja, also wenn Du da draufsitzt und irgendwo runterbretterst über Stock und Stein, sind die Kräfte sicher wesentlich größer, als wenn jemand den Koffer aus dem Flieger schmeißt. Der Rahmen sollte sogar eher dazu beitragen, daß sich das Rad nicht verformen kann -- Der Abstand zwischen den Gabelholmen und im Hinterbau sowie der Abstand der Achsen untereinander wird konstant gehalten.


----------



## hellgee (9. April 2010)

@powderJO

Die Einkaufstütenidee versteh ich nicht...
Dann ist eine Luftblase um das Bike herum - aber was hilft das? Das Rad  kann darin ungeschützt hin- und herpurzeln und die Gefahr ist riesig das  die Tüte von Ausfallenden, Griffen, Lenker etc. durchstoßen wird.
Ich will die Luftblase nutzen um das Rad in seiner Position zu fixieren  und gleichzeitig Stöße von aussen zu dämpfen.

@bungalo
An welcher Uni läuft das Projekt?
Ich bin in Berlin und wenn ich Prototypen testen soll - gerne.


----------



## Strampelmann (9. April 2010)

Ich hatte gerade so einen Gedanken ... einen Koffer für zwei Räder. Evtl. ginge das preislich als ein einzelnes Gepäckstück durch, und wenn das Gewicht noch passt ....
Ich habe für mein Rad hin und rück Mallorca je 40 gezahlt. Mit 2 in 1 wären schon 80 gespart. Das könnte die Mehrkosten schnell amortisieren. Speziell bei leichten RR könnte das gehen.
Nur mal so als Anregung.


----------



## snoopz (9. April 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> .



hellgee: Nicht, daß wir uns falsch verstehen - ich finde Deine Idee mit dem Schaum zum ausschneiden bisher am besten. Ich würde halt nur noch Abstützungen mit reinbauen.


----------



## hellgee (9. April 2010)

@ snoopz

Gegen das Verformen des Hinterbaus und der Gabel würde ich dort Transportachsen einsetzen wollen - wie gesagt.
Aber mir fällt gerade ein Riesen-Denkfehler auf.... Wir fliegen ja oft mit so einem Koffer.... Dabei wird es Schwankungen des Umgebungsdrucks geben. Daher fällt die Luftmatratze aus.
Was spricht gegen die Schaumstoff-/Verpackungsflockensack-Idee?????


----------



## snoopz (9. April 2010)

hellgee schrieb:


> Aber mir fällt gerade ein Riesen-Denkfehler auf.... Wir fliegen ja oft mit so einem Koffer.... Dabei wird es Schwankungen des Umgebungsdrucks geben.



Naja, so extrem sind diese Schwankungen zumindest bei nicht-Interkontinentalflügen nicht. Da das Material eh sehr fest sein müsste, würde das das schon überleben. Ansonsten kann man ja auch ein Überdruckventil einbauen.


----------



## hellgee (9. April 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> hellgee: Nicht, daß wir uns falsch verstehen - ich finde Deine Idee mit dem Schaum zum ausschneiden bisher am besten. Ich würde halt nur noch Abstützungen mit reinbauen.



Kein Ding...
Ich steiger mich da nur gerade selbst rein weil ich auf fachmännisch ausgeführte Verpackungslösungen stehe. 
Wahrscheinlich beruflich bedingt.... 

Der Schaumstoff den ich meinte heißt Rasterschaumstoff, nicht Würfelschaumstoff....


----------



## snoopz (9. April 2010)

hellgee schrieb:


> Ich steiger mich da nur gerade selbst rein weil ich auf fachmännisch ausgeführte Verpackungslösungen stehe.



Ich steiger mich da rein, weil ich numerische Simulationen von Kontakt zwischen Dingen mache 



> Der Schaumstoff den ich meinte heißt Rasterschaumstoff, nicht Würfelschaumstoff....



OK, wieder was gelernt. Dieser Schaumstoff ist irgendwie in so Würfel vorgeschnitten, die man rausrupfen kann, nicht? Wie fein gibt es dieses Zeug?


----------



## hellgee (9. April 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Ich würde halt nur noch Abstützungen mit reinbauen.



Ich denke Abstützungen verschlimmern das Problem nur. Durch eine Abstützung wird die auftretende Belastung an einem Punkt angreifen. Wenn ich nun die gesamte Hülle des Koffers innen mit Schaumstoff fülle/abstütze wird die Belastung großflächiger abgeleitet.
Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen ist nur mein Bauch der mir das sagt, ich hab das Maschinenbaustudium nicht abgeschlossen.... 

Achtung - jetzt wird´s freaky:
Ich konstruiere mal einen vereinfachten Belastungsfall - Der Koffer ist 1,5m lang, liegt und wird gleichmäßig durch eine Fülle von Gepäckstücken die auf Ihm ruhen belastet - sagen wir eine Streckenlast von 100kg/m. Demnach lastet (1dimensional betrachtet) auf dem Koffer 150kg als Streckenlast. Nun gibt bei einer mittigen Abstützung die gesamte Kofferwand nach bis auf die Abstützung und die beiden Kanten. Wir haben einen Belastungsfall ähnlich einem Mehrfeldträger auf drei Stützen, dabei verteilt sich die Belastung auf die drei Auflager prozentual mit etwa 19%-62%-19% das bedeutet für unseren Fall eine Blastung von 93kg auf der mittigen Stütze.
Wenn nun diese ganze Geschichte innen gleichmäßig abgestützt wird durch (Schaum/Flocken/Luftpolster - what ever) kann der Koffer nicht nachgeben uns es kommt zu keinen einzelnen Auflagerpunkten demnach wirkt die Belastung wieder als Streckenlast mit lediglich 1kg/cm...

-zur Verdeutlichung meines Gedankenganges-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellgee (9. April 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Ich steiger mich da rein, weil ich numerische Simulationen von Kontakt zwischen Dingen mache



Oh.... Zu spät gelesen... Dann trage ich ja gerade Eulen nach Athen. Vergiss einfach meinen letzten Post... 



snoopz schrieb:


> Dieser Schaumstoff ist irgendwie in so Würfel  vorgeschnitten, die man rausrupfen kann, nicht? Wie fein gibt es dieses  Zeug?



Ja, genau... Weiß ich nicht genau, müsste ich googlen... Auf jeden Fall habe ich den schon mit etwa 10x10mm Würfeln gesehen. Ob es den auch feiner gibt kann ich nicht genau sagen.


----------



## snoopz (9. April 2010)

hellgee schrieb:


> Oh.... Zu spät gelesen... Dann trage ich ja gerade Eulen nach Athen. Vergiss einfach meinen letzten Post...



Naja, so ganz unwichtig ist das nicht. An Deinem Fallbeispiel kann man durchaus weiterdiskutieren.



hellgee schrieb:


> dabei verteilt sich die Belastung auf die drei Auflager prozentual mit etwa 19%-62%-19%



Stimmt, das ist schon eine ganze Menge. Das Problem ist hierbei aber nicht die Abstützung selbst, sondern eher die Befestigung der Abstützung an den Kofferwänden. Denn an den Rändern dieser Abstützung wird der Koffer ziemlich stark eindgedrückt werden und vmtl. irgendwann brechen.



> Wenn nun diese ganze Geschichte innen gleichmäßig abgestützt wird durch (Schaum/Flocken/Luftpolster - what ever)



Das Problem ist, daß Schaumstoff nicht wirklich stützt. Der Rasterschaum, den ich bisher gesehen habe, war nicht besonders steif, vor allem nicht bei Lasten von ~1kg/cm. Luft und Flocken müssten unter einem gewissen Druck stehen, um abzustützen, da sich auch diese Medien ansonsten komprimieren lassen.

Also der Weisheit letzter Schluß ist das alles noch nicht.


----------



## hellgee (9. April 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ist schon eine ganze Menge. Das Problem ist hierbei aber nicht die Abstützung selbst, sondern eher die Befestigung der Abstützung an den Kofferwänden.



Ja und meine Rechnung war der vereinfachte Weg aus Technischer Mechanik I wenn Du das nun 3-Dimensional betrachtest wird das vielfach komplexer.



snoopz schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, daß Schaumstoff nicht wirklich stützt. Der  Rasterschaum, den ich bisher gesehen habe, war nicht besonders steif...



Bitte nicht unterschätzen wenn da mal knapp 1,5Quadratmeter Schaumstoff gleichmäßig belastet werden. Ich hab oft Schaumstoffbrocken in der Hand die kannst Du kaum mit den Fingernkomprimieren. Man muss eben den richtigen finden und entsprechend auswählen. Beispielsweise wäre ja auch denkbar in den Aussenbereichen des Koffers eine festere Schaumstoffmischung zu nehmen als innen. Der Rasterschaumstoff war nur eine Idee um den Koffer kostengünstig an die jeweiligen Räder anpassen zu können.Vergleich mal Deine Matratze zuhause. Wenn Du da nun eine dünne (nicht unbedingt super steife) Kunststoffplatte auflegst kann die Matratze schon einiges an Last verteilen.



snoopz schrieb:


> Also der Weisheit letzter Schluß ist das alles noch nicht.



Was hältst Du davon das "neue" Rad in eine Tüte zu packen und einzuschweißen. Danach das Rad mit einigen Schaumstoffklötzchen in seiner finalen Position im Koffer zu positionieren. Eine (an der Schließkante des Koffers) Trennschicht einzubringen (zwei Folien oder so). Den Koffer zu schließen und durch ein kleines Loch Bauschaum einzuspritzen!? Aushärten lassen durch die Trennschicht kann man es öffnen und muss dann eben ein wenig schnitzen um das Rad wieder raus zu bekommen und perspektivisch wieder einfach einsetzen zu können. 

 -Machen wir hier eigentlich schon die Arbeit des Herrn Studenten????


----------



## dubbel (9. April 2010)

es geht um nen radkoffer, nicht um nen atommüll-castor-irgendwas. 
mal im ernst: welche schäden hattet ihr schon, wenn das beik im harten koffer war?
und wenn ich ne einigermassen feste tasche genug auspolstere, wird das auch nicht als schrott ankommen.


----------



## snoopz (9. April 2010)

hellgee schrieb:


> Der Rasterschaumstoff war nur eine Idee um den Koffer kostengünstig an die jeweiligen Räder anpassen zu können.



Und das ist ja genau der Knackpunkt -- es soll jedes Rad reinpassen, der Koffer soll leicht und gut zu transportieren sein. Der Rasterschaumstoff macht das ganze extrem flexibel im dem Sinne, daß viele verschiedene Räder reinpassen und trotzdem guter Schutz besteht. Was ja auch denkbar wäre ist, daß jemand einfach mehrere Einsätze zuhause hast, je nachdem, mit welchem Rad er wegwill. Schaumstoff wiegt nicht viel und wenn man den auch in richtig stabil bekommt, dann ist das glaube ich echt gut.



> Was hältst Du davon das "neue" Rad in eine Tüte zu packen und einzuschweißen. Danach das Rad mit einigen Schaumstoffklötzchen in seiner finalen Position im Koffer zu positionieren. Eine (an der Schließkante des Koffers) Trennschicht einzubringen (zwei Folien oder so). Den Koffer zu schließen und durch ein kleines Loch Bauschaum einzuspritzen!? Aushärten lassen durch die Trennschicht kann man es öffnen und muss dann eben ein wenig schnitzen um das Rad wieder raus zu bekommen und perspektivisch wieder einfach einsetzen zu können.



*Daran* hatte ich auch schon gedacht Ist sicher für den Hobbybastler zu machen, aber der Rasterschaumstoff macht das doch einfacher 




> -Machen wir hier eigentlich schon die Arbeit des Herrn Studenten????



Ja, irgendwie schon....


----------



## snoopz (9. April 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> es geht um nen radkoffer, nicht um nen atommüll-castor-irgendwas.



Nicht ganz -- es geht um den "perfekten" Radkoffer. Und da muß man halt nichts irgendwie auspolstern oder sonstwas. Koffer auf, Rad rein, Koffer zu, darum gehts


----------



## hellgee (9. April 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Nicht ganz -- es geht um den "perfekten" Radkoffer.



Um mal das Geheimnis preis zu geben wo es diese ganzen tollen - tausendfach erprobten Schaumstoffe gibt und wer -zugegebenermaßen in anderen Dimensionen- solche und ähnliche Koffer baut....

http://www.amptown-cases.co.uk/
oder
http://www.procase.de/

Dort - Snoopz kann man sich auf jeden Fall den perfekten Radkoffer anfertigen lassen. Letztere bauen für die Formel 1 Verpackungslösungen oder Airlines die Teewagen, warum nicht auch einen Radkoffer!? 

Meist können die es aber nicht in leicht!!!


----------



## hellgee (9. April 2010)

hellgee schrieb:


> -zugegebenermaßen in anderen Dimensionen-



Diese Aussage relativiert sich aber schon wieder wenn man sich den Scicon aerotech evolution Koffer ansieht. Für das Geld können Amptown und Procase auch. Und da kann der Flieger abstürzen und dem Schätzchen passiert nichts.


----------



## snoopz (9. April 2010)

Koppi aus Bonn ist sicher auch eine Anlaufstelle. Frage ist nur, ob man wirklich ein Flightcase haben will - OK, unzerstörbar, man kann das ganze mit großen Rollen drunter bekommen, sodaß sich der Karren auch noch bewegen läßt. Allerdings sind die in der Größe schon wieder sauschwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (9. April 2010)

hellgee schrieb:


> @powderJO
> Die Einkaufstütenidee versteh ich nicht...
> Dann ist eine Luftblase um das Bike herum - aber was hilft das? Das Rad  kann darin ungeschützt hin- und herpurzeln und die Gefahr ist riesig das  die Tüte von Ausfallenden, Griffen, Lenker etc. durchstoßen wird.



in einer einkauftüte würde das bike herumpurzeln, klar muss man das bike also in der "tüte" fixieren. das geschieht, indem man die ausfallenden einspannt. die einspannvorrichting ist bestandteil der "tüte".  die müssten also in die hülle eingeklebt werden. 

machbar ist das ganze wie mir schon glaubhaft versichert wurde  nur ist es leider sehr teuer


----------



## powderJO (9. April 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> es geht um nen radkoffer, nicht um nen atommüll-castor-irgendwas.
> mal im ernst: welche schäden hattet ihr schon, wenn das beik im harten koffer war?
> und wenn ich ne einigermassen feste tasche genug auspolstere, wird das auch nicht als schrott ankommen.



ganz ehrlich: mein bike würde ich im zweifeslfall sicherer verpacken wollen als irgend so nen atommüll-brennstab.


----------



## Monsterwade (9. April 2010)

hellgee schrieb:


> Kein Ding...
> Ich steiger mich da nur gerade selbst rein weil ich auf fachmännisch ausgeführte Verpackungslösungen stehe.
> Wahrscheinlich beruflich bedingt....



Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber wenn Du noch nie ein Bike in einen Koffer
gepackt hast, wie willst Du dann wissen, wo die Probleme liegen?

Hab auch schon einige Verpackungen für empfindliches medizinische
Gerät bewerten müssen, aber das untescheidet sich KOMPLETT von 
einer Bike-Verpackung.

Deine Schaumwürfel sind da völlig fehl am Platz, da jedes Bike eine andere
Geometrie hat und vielleicht der Bike-Koffer für mehrere, unterschiedlich
Bikes herhalten muss wie bei mir zum Beispiel. Soll ich jetzt für drei verschiedene
Bikes einen Haufen Würfel beherbergen?



dubbel schrieb:


> mal im ernst: welche schäden hattet ihr schon, wenn das beik im harten koffer war?



Ja, zweimal eine nicht mehr zu richtende, verbogene Bremsscheibe sowie
verbogene Speichen. Daher will ich keinen Hartschalen-Koffer mehr,
da dieser Stabilität suggeriert, die er nicht hat. Entsprechend geht das
Personal damit um.

Schönes Wochenende

Monster


----------



## hellgee (9. April 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber wenn Du noch nie ein Bike in einen Koffer
> gepackt hast, wie willst Du dann wissen, wo die Probleme liegen?




Also das ich nicht völlig falsch liege beweist ja sicher der angeregte Meinungsaustausch mit snoopz.
Ja, mein Gedanke geht in die Richtung das es für verscheidene Bikes nur einen Koffer, aber verschiedene - individuell anzupassende - Einsätze gibt. Die Würfel sind fest miteinander verbunden wenn Du Dir mal die Schaumstoffplatten ansehen würdest, lassen sich nur schnell raustrennen um den Einsatz anzupassen.
Glaube mir, ich bin beruflich täglich damit beschäftigt irgendwelche Teile und Geräte der kuriosesten Formenvielfalt zu verpacken und behaupte, als durchaus Bikeaffin so ein Rad *sicher* verpacken zu können.
Wenn ich dabei irgendein praktisches Detail vergesse lass ich mich gerne belehren.
Ich behaupte Hartschalenkoffer sind das Mittel der Wahl wenn man den Innenausbau dabei nicht vergisst.


----------



## hellgee (9. April 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> klar muss man das bike also in der "tüte" fixieren. das geschieht, indem man die ausfallenden einspannt.



Verstanden....
Danke. Finde ich aber ganz persönlich nicht so schön - siehe oben...


----------



## hellgee (9. April 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Allerdings sind die in der Größe schon wieder sauschwer.



Leider wahr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellgee (9. April 2010)

Strampelmann schrieb:


> einen Koffer für zwei Räder.




Mein Gedanke dazu.
Hartschalenkoffer mit Innenausbau siehe oben nur die Halbschalen nicht mit Scharnier verbunden sondern mit Überwurfschlössern. Dadurch lassen sich die Halbschalen auseinander nehmen.
Nun gibt es von der Studentischen Firma noch ein optionales Ergänzungsset welches aus einem Hartschalenring besteht mit zwei Schaumstoffeinsätzen. Der Hartschalenring wird einfach zwischen die beiden Halbschalen gesetzt innen die Schaumstoffformstücke eingesetzt - Räder rein - fertsch....


----------



## kritimani (9. April 2010)

griass eich,

weil von meinen 4 verschluessen 4 hinueber sind, traue ich diesem bauteil generell nicht mehr, daher...
fuehrung oben/unten fuer zurrgurte (die mit der einfachen klemme nicht die mit den riesenratschn) damit die nicht verrutschen können. damit die klemmen nicht vorstehen und unbeabsichtigt geöffnet werden können, soll die fuehrung unten so dimensioniert sein, dass die klemmen versenkt sind.   
was haltet's davon?
der bereich wo die 2 halbschalen ineinandergreifen (oben, weil unten ja scharnier) sollte entsprechend verstärkt sein und die nut und feder (wen bezeichnung nicht stimmt - steinigst mich) ned so minimalistisch wie beim TC1+ ausgeführt sein. 

@ hellgee 
deine idee mit den scharnierlosen halbschalen und die zurrgurte...
hhmmm des wär doch a guade kombination?

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## Monsterwade (10. April 2010)

So sah mein Bike-Koffer VOR seiner letzten Reise aus:

















Und so nachher:


















Vielleicht hilfts.


----------



## Büscherammler (10. April 2010)

Hätte man lieber mal einen vernünftigen schlagzähen Kunststoff nehmen sollen...


----------



## hellgee (10. April 2010)

kritimani schrieb:


> weil von meinen 4 verschluessen 4 hinueber sind



Ja... Blöd... Denkst Du nicht es liegt vielleicht eher an der Ausführung der Verschlüsse als am Prinzip selbst?
Klar gehen Zurrgurte, aber bei dem "perfekten Koffer" will ich doch nicht noch mit Gurten rumhantieren.
Auch wenn diese Flightcase-******* etwas übertrieben ist, aber diese Verschlüsse halten eben ganz anderen Belastungen stand.
Als Anschauungsobjekt - SKC macht Kunststoffkoffer für Musikequipment mit Verschlüssen die eher Flightcase als Billig-Reisekoffer sind und das Zeug funktioniert hervorragend und ist dabei vergleichsweise leicht. Vielleicht kann man sich da was abschauen.
Aus eigener Erfahrung mögen die aber Temperaturen über 80Grad nicht so.


----------



## snoopz (11. April 2010)

Wie wärs mit kleinen (oder sogar großen) Butterflyverschlüssen? Die halten enorm viel aus, werden meist versenkt befestigt und sind auch fast unzerstörbar.


Siehe auch:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butterfly-Verschluss


----------



## kritimani (12. April 2010)

griass eich,
hellgee.. natürlich ist die ausführung verantwortlich und nicht das prinzip. 
pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. April 2010)

Ich bin gerade über diesen Thread gestolpert.

Ich hab mit eien Kiste selber gebaut. Es gibt Kunststoff Doppelstegplatten 7 mm stark und entsprechednde Aluwinkel (Alles Flight Case Bau) Daraus hab ich mir eine Kiuste für den Freerider gebaut (Lapierr Froggy mit einer Totem passt ohne Gabeldemontage) 
Das Ding wiegt aber trotdem schon 12 kg. Und von den Materialkosten her waren es auch schon 400 .  Plus ein ganzer Haufen Arbeit. 
Ich mach heute Abend mal ein paar Fotos und schreib die Abmessungen dazu. 
In der Grösse werden die Wandflächen aber auch schon wieder so instabil, dass es eine Frage der Zeit ist wann das druchgedrückt wird.

Mit den grossen Bikes  ist eine Tasche a la Evoc m.M. nach die beste Alternative. Geringes Gewicht, notwendige Vorsicht durchs Flughafenpersonal, ausreichende Abmessungen.


----------



## bungalo (12. April 2010)

hellgee schrieb:


> @bungalo
> An welcher Uni läuft das Projekt?
> Ich bin in Berlin und wenn ich Prototypen testen soll - gerne.



Nicht in Berlin oder nähere Umgebung und bis zum Prototyp dauert es noch eine ganze Weile .

Grüße


----------



## bungalo (12. April 2010)

hellgee schrieb:


> -Machen wir hier eigentlich schon die Arbeit des Herrn Studenten????



Dann geht es immerhin schneller, als wenn sich nur drei Köpfe Gedanken machen 


Kleine Übersicht der wichtigsten Aspekte: 

- Gewicht
- Größe
- Stabilität
- Schließsystem
- Innenleben (Schaumstoff, Stützen, Fixierelemente)


Vielen Dank schon mal für euer reges Interesse, das ist gut und zeigt uns, dass wirklich der Bedarf an einem neuen Koffersystem vorhanden ist. Beste Motivation weiter zu machen . Freuen uns natürlich auf weitere Diskussionen, Ideen und Anregungen!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bungalo (28. Oktober 2010)

...es geht übrigens voran .
Nicht dass ihr denkt, das Thema hätte sich erledigt.

Grüße


----------



## powderJO (28. Oktober 2010)

gibt es fotos? pläne? skizzen?


----------



## bungalo (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollte euch nur informieren, dass das Projekt nicht stagniert.
Veröffentlichen darf ich eh nichts, sorry.


----------



## mali5 (29. Oktober 2010)

bungalo schrieb:


> Dann geht es immerhin schneller, als wenn sich nur drei Köpfe Gedanken machen
> 
> 
> Kleine Übersicht der wichtigsten Aspekte:
> ...



Bin eben erst über euren Thread gestolpert und aufgrund von (negativen) Erfahrung sehr an einem besseren Koffer interessiert.

Ich habe den B&W bike case, der mit den Innenmaßen 1260 x 850 x 320 mm wohl einer der größten sein dürfte. 

Mein Fully passt da rein, wenn ich die Laufräder demontiere, Lenker, Pedale bleibt alles dran, nicht mal der Sattel muß runter, also erst mal sehr positiv.

Ich habe den Koffer bisher auf 2 Reisen benutzt, jedesmal war er hinterher defekt. Beim erstenmal hat der Hersteller ersetzt, beim 2. Mal die Fluggesellschaft (90% der Kosten).

Damit ist die Stabilität für mich der wesentliche Punkt. Habt ihr ja auch schon unschwer erkannt, aber es gibt hier wohl ein Detail, dass nach einem Überfliegen des Thread hier evt. noch nicht ausreichend gewürdigt wurde. 

*Die Räder des Koffers!*

Tatsächlich waren es vor allem die Räder des Koffers die entweder selbst "dicke Backen" gemacht haben oder der Koffer selbst, der die Belastung auf die Räder nicht vertragen hat, so dass das Rad aus dem Koffer gebrochen ist.

Die an dem fraglichen Koffer verbauten Räder sind von äußerst minderwertiger Qualität. Der Hersteller ist hier wohl insofern drauf eingestellt, dass er ohne Weiteres Ersatzräder kostenfrei bereitstellt, die Räder sind austauschbar. Leider hat man dann aber wieder minderwertige Räder verbaut.

Schöner wären Räder in hochwertiger Ausführung, evt. Standardbauteile verwenden oder zumindest ermöglichen. Konstruktionsbedingt sind bei diesem Koffer nur die Originalteile verwendbar.

Ich habe meinen Koffer jetzt repariert, alle Ecken mit GFK verstärkt und die Originalrollen eingebaut. Ich befürchte aber, dass der Koffer auch die nächste Reise nicht übersteht.

Das Bike hat übrigens nie was abbekommen, durch Polsterung mit diversen Materialien wie Luftfolie, Isomatten, etc. hat sich der Druck von aussen offenbar gut verteilt.


----------



## Monsterwade (29. Oktober 2010)

bungalo schrieb:


> Veröffentlichen darf ich eh nichts, sorry.



Und was haben wir Byker dann davon?

Monster


----------



## TT-296 (20. November 2010)

Bin gerade erst über diesen Thread gestolpert, weil ich aktuell für mein Fully ebenfalls ne Transportmöglichkeit im Flieger suche. 

Irgendwie hab ich nun schon einiges Positive über das Evoc Bikebag gehört. Aber ich mag einem "weichen" Case nicht wirklich Vertrauen schenken. Schließlich sind die Angestellten am Flughafen das eine. Die mögen vielleicht etwas sinniger mit solch einem Gespäckstück umgehen (auch wenn ich das eher bezweifeln würde), aber der Technik im Hintergrund ist die Art des Gepäckstücks egal. Ich hab da mal vor einigen Wochen ne Reportage gesehen, wie es hinter den Kulissen eines Flughafens abgeht. Und wenn man mal gesehen hat, was auf den automatisierten Beförderungswegen so abgeht, wird einem Angst und Bange. Dein Koffer fährt "gemütlich" auf dem Fließband und plötzlich schießt ne harte Metallplatte mit Druckluft von links in seine Seite und buxiert ihn auf ein anderes Fließband. Diesen rabitaten "Spurwechsel" macht dein Koffer dann ein paar mal mit, um am Ende mehrere Meter schräg abwärts in einen Stahlauffangbehälter zu rutschen. Und da ist dann Glücksache, mit welcher Kante das Gepäckstück auf die Stahlwände oder die Kanten anderer Koffer trifft.

Und da hab ich schon ein wenig Bedenken, ob das Evoc Case mein Bike richtig schützen kann, da es ja nur an bestimmten Stellen verstärkt ist. Und für den Preis kriegt man auch schon ein Hardcase.

Allerdings verstehe ich es nicht, dass die Hersteller der gängigen trapezförmigen Cases das Teil nicht in 2 Größen bauen können. Es fahren ja nicht nur Rennradler in den Bikeurlaub! Wenn man unten eine Innenlänge von 120mm hätte, wäre Vielen schon geholfen. Vielleicht das Case auch noch nen Tick breiter und gut ist. Eines der wenigen Cases, wo auch ein Fully gut reinpasst, ist das große B&W Case. Aber das finde ich schon wieder ne Nummer zu groß. Da gibt's bei den meisten Autos (Taxis!) schon arge Probleme. Oder irre ich mich da? Kenne das Case nur aus dem Laden und empfand es als deutlich zu klobig.

Was man an den aktuellen Cases auch verändert sollte, ist die Beschaffenheit der Seitenwände. Eine profilierte Fläche nimmt deutlich besser Druckbelastungen auf als eine ebene Fläche gleicher Materialstärke. Selbst billigste Hartschalenkoffer nutzen Vertiefungen, um bei weniger Materialeinsatz höhere Stabilität zu erzielen. Die wenigen Sicken in den B&W-Modellen sind doch fast als "Zierde" zu deklassieren.

Verstärkte Ecke wie bei Flightcases machen auch Sinn. Es müssen ja keine Stahlkugelecken (zu schwer) sein. Aber Verstärkungen machen hier schon Sinn.

Ich war schon drauf und dran mich diesen Sommer in die Materie einzuarbeiten und mir aus GFK ein Bikecase zu bauen. Es sollte ein Materialverbund werden, bei dem die äußere Laminatschicht als optisches Highlight Carbongewebe wäre. Aber so einfach ist das mit dem Laminieren und dem Formenbau dann auch wieder nicht. Und passende Rollen, Verschlüsse und ggf. Profile sind auch nicht so ohne Weiteres zu bekommen oder müssten gar individuell hergestellt werden. Da wären am Ende sicher Kosten entstanden, die mit den teuersten Bikecases durchaus konkurieren können. Vom Zeitaufwand gar nicht zu sprechen.


Also Studenten. Wie ist der Stand der Dinge? Kann ich demnächst euren Prototyp testen?  Ich hab wahrscheinlich innerhalb der nächsten 3 Monate nen Flug ans "andere Ende der Welt" und da müssen ich und mein Bike insgesamt 4 Flughäfen überstehen. Da sollte die "Verpackung" nicht gleich beim ersten Umladen kaputt gehen.


----------



## omnio (20. November 2010)

@TT:
Ich werde mir wohl nach Marktsondierung den Evoc Bikebag holen, der überzeugt mich am meisten.
Und meinem Verständnis nach wird sowas im Flugverkehr als Sperrgepäck behandelt, also nix Gepäcksortieranlagen...


----------



## TT-296 (20. November 2010)

ich bin auch kurz davor, mich auf den Evoc festzulegen. aber da ich ihn nicht sofort kaufen muss, bin ich am Ã¼berlegen, ob ich auf's 2011er Modell warten soll.

NEU: jetzt auch fÃ¼r 29â LaufrÃ¤der
NEU: extra VerstÃ¤rkung gegen DurchdrÃ¼cken der Laufradachsen
NEU: ZusÃ¤tzliche GFK VerstÃ¤rkung an der Taschenfront
NEU: Inklusive Rahmenpolster Matte
Volumen: 280 l
MaÃe: 130 cm x 80 cm x 27 cm (Fahrwerk: 39 cm)
Gewicht: 8600 g

zum Vergleich der "Alte":
Volumen: 270 l
MaÃe: 130 cm x 80 cm x 27 cm (Fahrwerk: 39 cm)
Gewicht: 7400g

Keine Ahnung, wo die 10l mehr Volumen herkommen. Die 1200g kommen von den zusÃ¤tzlichen VerstÃ¤rkungen. Aber rechtfertigen nen Aufpreis von 50,- EUR? Man kann sich ja auch Plexiglas im Baumarkt besorgen und selbst nachbessern.


----------



## rayc (21. November 2010)

Hast du auch eine Quelle dazu?
Bei EVOC liest man nichts dazu.
Wann soll er raus kommen?

Ich bin gerade am überlegen meinen B&W Bikekoffer zu verkaufen und auf die EVOC Travelbag zu switchen.
Der B&W Koffer ist selbst für mein CC-Fully in M zu klein. Jedes mal müssen beide Bremssättel ab. die Achsen der Laufräder drücken nach aussen trotz Laufradtaschen. Sprich der Koffer wird recht bauchig und geht nur mit viel Druck zu. Die Schaumstoffmatte im Deckel muss ich rausnehmen, sonst würde es gar nicht gehen.
Größere Bikes gehen definitv NICHT!

Die EVOC Tasche ist schon durchdacht, ich konnte sie 2 mal (2 verschiedene Bikes) im Einsatz sehen.
Keine Probs.
Nur die lenkerbefestigung ist eine Fehlkonstruktion, das gibt üble Scheuerstellen am Rahmen.
Auch muss man zusätzlich noch eine Lage Karton reinlegen um den Rahmen zu schützen.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (21. November 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Hast du auch eine Quelle dazu?
> Bei EVOC liest man nichts dazu.


Einfach mal googlen, dann hättest du es auch leicht gefunden 
Ne ne, kein Problem. Guckst du hier oder hier.



rayc schrieb:


> Nur die lenkerbefestigung ist eine Fehlkonstruktion, das gibt üble Scheuerstellen am Rahmen.
> Auch muss man zusätzlich noch eine Lage Karton reinlegen um den Rahmen zu schützen.


Dafür gibt's dann wohl die neue Rahmenmatte. Die kannst du hier sehen. Bild 11 und 13. Optisch unterscheidet sich das 2011er Modell äußerlich durch die zusätzliche (abriebfestere?) Lage oben am "Heck" der Tasche.



rayc schrieb:


> Wann soll er raus kommen?


Ich hatte irgendwo was von Mitte Januar gelesen. Finde den Link aber nicht. Bei den obengenannten Onlineshops steht keine Lieferzeit fest. Wenn bei hibike "mindestens 2 Wochen" steht, sagt das natürlich über die Lieferzeit nichts aus und kann genausogut 2 Monate dauert. 

Vielleicht einfach mal die Leute anmailen ...


----------



## fatz (22. November 2010)

omnio schrieb:


> Und meinem Verständnis nach wird sowas im Flugverkehr als Sperrgepäck behandelt, also nix Gepäcksortieranlagen...


was nicht heisst, dass es nicht unter einem berg koffer auf einem gepaeckwaegelchen
zum flugzeug gekarrt wird. zumindest hab ich meinen bikekarton vor ein paar 
jahren so am muenchner flughafen gesehen


----------



## rayc (22. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> was nicht heisst, dass es nicht unter einem berg koffer auf einem gepaeckwaegelchen
> zum flugzeug gekarrt wird. zumindest hab ich meinen bikekarton vor ein paar
> jahren so am muenchner flughafen gesehen



Das sieht man regelmässig so.

Mit etwas Glück wird der Karton, Koffer, Tasche hochkant transportiert und im Flieger gelagert.

Das Argument für eine Tasche oder unverpackt (wenn überhaupt möglich ist), ist das das Bike dann nicht gut stapelbar ist.
Ein Karton oder Kofferl bietet sich einfach zum Stapeln an. 
<an sollte aber auch bei einer Tasche davon ausgehen das es gestapelt wird und entsprechend verpacken.


Der Transport innerhalb des Flughafens unterscheidet sich auch sehr stark.

In Frankfurt wird Sperrgepäck immer separat transportiert.
Dagegen kamen in Malaga die Bikes auf den normalen Band, aber beim Checkin mussten wir dann an einen anderen Schalter.
Kleinflughäfen wie La Palma sind mir am liebsten, da sind die wenigsten Probleme zu erwarten.
Man sollte nur darauf achten das der Koffer/Karton durch den Scanner passt, ansonsten heißt es auspacken. 
Das durfte ich schon 2mal auf La Palma beobachten.

Ray


----------



## fatz (22. November 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Kleinflughäfen wie La Palma sind mir am liebsten, da sind die wenigsten Probleme zu erwarten.


da hab ich auch schon gesehen wie ausgeladen wurde 
eine der transportrollen an meinem ausgeliehenen bikekoffer war danach plan
mit der kofferschale....


----------



## rayc (22. November 2010)

du scheinst mit La Palma auf Kriegsfuß zu stehen 


Ray


----------



## fatz (22. November 2010)

ned wirklich. fand's recht geil da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (22. November 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Man sollte nur darauf achten das der Koffer/Karton durch den Scanner passt, ansonsten heißt es auspacken.



Gibt's da Vergleichswerte, wie groß die sein dürfen?!


----------



## rayc (23. November 2010)

Der große Koffer von B&W passt durch fast keinen Scanner.
Z.B. in La Palma nicht.

Einn ormaler Bikekarton  (Vorderrad raus) oder der EVOC Travelbag gehen in Ordnung.

Ray


----------



## omnio (23. November 2010)

Mein großes Trekkingrad wurde am Stück (Lenker ab, Sattel reingeschoben) durch den Scanner geschoben. Das hat gepasst und war für mich, für den spanischen Beamten und für die verstörtet guckenden Pauschaltouristen eine lustige Veranstaltung. Er musste mir mit Händen und Füßen erklären das sich das von mir in Folie eingeschlagene Ding jetzt quer über den Checkin-Bereich zu einem Scanner schleppen müsse.

Zum Transport in den Flugzeugen: Ich hatte mich vorher bei der Fluggesellschaft (AB) erkundigt. Deren Aussage war dass es hier auch auf den eingesetzten Flugzeugtyp ankäme. Airbus hat integrierte Transportboxen wo so Zeug drin steht. In Boing dagegen wird gestapelt. Ich habe daher darauf geachtet Airbus-Flüge zu nehmen. Auch Direktflüge ohne Umladerei.

Ich habe mich jetzt Grund des Ziels dazu entschieden mit dem MTB wegzufliegen, nicht mit dem fragilerem Carbonrenner. Den Evoc werde ich noch durch Karton oder sowas an den Flanken verstärken, damit mache ich mir dann eher wenig Sorgen. Vielleicht auch eine stabilere Baumarktkonstruktion, da fällt einem sicher was ein. 

Ärgerlich ist dass es an den Zielflughäfen z.B. der Kanaren keine Gepäckboxen gibt, das heisst man kann nicht ankommen, auspacken, aufbauen, wegfahren.


----------



## radiKarl (16. Oktober 2012)

zwei Jahre später...was ist passiert?


----------



## bungalo (16. Oktober 2012)

Bin aktuell nicht mehr am Projekt beteiligt, aber ich vermute Kategorie Schublade.

Gruß


----------



## radiKarl (16. Oktober 2012)

Danke
dann mach ich mir selbst Gedanken drum

Adios


----------

